# 192.168.1.1. et Alicebox



## papadben (9 Septembre 2006)

Alice m'a gentiment envoyé une alicebox pour remplacer mon vieux modem qui se prenait pour un radiateur. J'ai fait tous les branchements et ça marche comme vous pouvez le voir sauf pour le téléphone....
Je suis en dégroupage total.
Le service d'assistance, joint au téléphone depuis mon boulot, m'a indiqué une procédure à mettre en oeuvre après connection au 192.168.1.1. mais le problème c'est que systématiquement je me retrouve avec un message d'erreur 401...requète non autorisée...
Que dois-je faire?
Merci


----------



## galere (12 Novembre 2006)

hello, moi aussi j'ai ce problème avec une box recu ce vendredi 10/11. Safari me renvoit cette erreur. Du coup je ne peux configurer ma box manuellement et j'ai pas de web. J'ai appelé la hotline et ils sont dans le brouillard.
Je vois que ton post est plus ancien, où en es tu avec cela ? Echange de box ?


----------



## pmeignie (12 Novembre 2006)

Salut , 
Essayez avec un autre navigateur , genre firefox...ça peut marcher 
Philippe


----------

